# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hoe bouw ik fentanyl pleister af?

## scarsdale

Na een half jaar fentanyl pleister 25mg te hebben gebruikt heb ik nu sinds 8dagen niet meer geplakt.(heel dom van mij). De verschijnselen zijn onhoudbaar.Nu heeft de huisarts mij vanmiddag gezegd weer een pleister van 25mg. te plakken ; dit heb ik gedaan,maar ben er niet gerust op....kan deze hel niet meer doormaken.De huisarts wil dan na enige tijd gebruik weer opnieuw geleidelijk afbouwen .Ik ben hier niet gerust op...ben er bang voor.Hoe moet je afbouwen? en is dit wel de manier? Wordt het niet steeds moeilijker.Kan iemand mij goede raad geven

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Scarsdale,

Afbouwen kan moeilijk zijn. Als je dit opiaat een half jaar gebruikt hebt is het niet handig om er in een keer mee te stoppen. Je zult dat over een langere tijd moeten uitsmeren onder begeleiding van je huisarts, die het eventueel bij kan stellen. Er zijn ook lagere hoeveelheden in mg. van Fentonyl pleisters. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je er tegen op ziet. Maar als er weer een tijdje overheen gegaan is zijn de klachten waarvoor je dit middel hebt misschien ook minder (dat kan ik natuurlijk niet beoordelen)
Veel sterkte!
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## dotito

@Scarsdale,

Wat je ZEKER niet mag doen is ineens stoppen met pijnpleisters ze komen namelijk rechtstreeks in de bloedbaan terecht en zijn niet zo onschuldig. Is namelijk zo dat je lichaam die stof 6 maand gewend is geweest dus zo direct is dat niet uit je lichaam. Fentanyl behoort tot de morfine - achtige preparaten en is een krachtige pijnstiller.

Wat ik zou doen in jou plaats is gewoon terug beginnen met de laagste dosis en geleidelijk aan er stukjes afknippen. Is beter dat het iets trager gaat zodat je de nevenwerkingen niet zo voelt, want van iets krachtig af te bouwen kan je enorm van afzien. 

Ik ben ook iemand die al een lange tijd pijnpleisters gebruikt en als ik door omstandigheden afbouw of minder doe ik het ook heel langzaam aan. En dan komt het vroeg of laat wel goed. Tenminste naar gelang de situatie hé. Ik kan nu niet zonder pijnmedicatie, maar misschien ligt dat bij jou anders.

Wens je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,
Je mag geen stukjes van een fentanyl pleister afknippen.
Ik weet niet of je hiervan op de hoogte bent.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## fairytale30

Met Fentanyl pleister moet je NOOIT zomaar direct stoppen.
Als je langdurig een pleister hebt gebruikt is het verstandig niet van de ene op de andere dag te stoppen dus. Je kunt dan namelijk last krijgen van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Om dit te voorkomen, moet je het gebruik langzaam afbouwen door eerst een aantal dagen een minder sterke pleister te plakken.

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Mijn rugspecialist heeft dat zelf gezegd dat het mocht. Toen ik een tijd terug last had van onaangename bijwerkingen mocht ik geleidelijk aan een stukje van de pleister knippen. Is namelijk zo als je al de laagste dosis van de pijnpleister hebt hoe ga je dat dan nog verminderen? Ik zit nu aan 3/4 van mijn pleister en ik knip er een stukje af en kleef daarover een doorzichtige upsite en zo gaat het ook goed. 

lieve groetjes terug

----------


## JanSm

Hallo Scarsdale.

Na ongeveer 2 maanden Fentanyl pleisters gebruikt te hebben vanwege radio- en chemotherapie i.v.m. slokdarmkanker hier mijn ervaring met afbouwen. Ik gebruikte na een vrij korte opbouwperiode 6 pleisters van 100 mrg, een hoeveelheid die 2 artsen in het A.V.L. ontzettend veel vonden, maar de behandelend radiotherapuit niet zo bijzonder vond omdat door de bestraling van de slokdarm die in een bloederige wond veranderd was. Omdat mijn vrouw en ik 2 weken na de behandeling nog een tijdje naar ons vakantiehuis in Zweden wilden en ik niet de juiste papieren had om de pleisters mee te nemen over de grens (moet je een maand van te voren aanvragen bij Farmatec) besloot ik alle 6 pleisters er een dag van te voren af te halen. Na een uur of 8 merkte ik dat dat geen optie was, ik werd echt ziek, zweten, rillen enz. Dus toch maar weer 4 pleisters opgeplakt en de rest meegenomen naar Zweden. Anderhalve week geleden steeds een halve pleister minder geplakt en dat na ongeveer 30 uur, bij mij werkten ze zeker geen 72 uur! Dat ging goed tot de laatste halve pleister, ik had misschien nog een kwart en daarna een 8ste moeten doen maar ik had niet meer. 2 ellendige dagen maar vooral nachten gehad met zweten, rillen slapeloosheid, een raar soort inwendige onrust, als ik het vooraf had geweten had ik oxazepam meegenomen dat had me misschien de nacht door geholpen. Na 3 dagen weer een beetje geslapen maar nog steeds erg koudegevoelig. Ik ben nu 5 dagen verder en het gaat elke dag een beetje beter, wel erg snel uitgeput, maar blij dat ik van de Fentanyl af ben. Iedereen reageert natuurlijk verschillend op medicijnen of het afbouwen daarvan, maar ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan mijn ervaring, ik zou als ik het weer moest doen in ieder geval een sterke inslaper vragen aan mijn arts. Hou je haaks.

Jan.

----------


## jolanda27

> @Jolanda,
> 
> Mijn rugspecialist heeft dat zelf gezegd dat het mocht. Toen ik een tijd terug last had van onaangename bijwerkingen mocht ik geleidelijk aan een stukje van de pleister knippen. Is namelijk zo als je al de laagste dosis van de pijnpleister hebt hoe ga je dat dan nog verminderen? Ik zit nu aan 3/4 van mijn pleister en ik knip er een stukje af en kleef daarover een doorzichtige upsite en zo gaat het ook goed. 
> 
> lieve groetjes terug


Hoi Dotito,
Dat is natuurlijk een ander verhaal, als jou specialist dit zelf gezegd heeft. Ik had dit uit de bijsluiter gehaald, mijn schoonmoeder heeft de pleisters nl. ook. (de verpleging had ook gezegd dat je er niet in mocht knippen, vandaar)
Groetjes, Jolanda :Wink:

----------


## scarsdale

Hallo Jan,
Van alle informatie,die ik heb binnen gekregen heb ik wel wat opgestoken,maar die van jou heb ik veel aan gehad en daarom nog een paar vragen.Bij mij is het n.l zo,dat 30 uur na geplakt te hebben de symptomen van ontwennings verschijnselen weer toeslaan
(geen lolletje)..ik neem dan een oxazepam,maar dat doet niet veel. Is dit nu het moment waarop ik een nieuwe pleister plak met weer een stukje er af? wat doe je met het stukje,dat je er afknipt? Mag ik dit zomaar weggooien? Had jij ook totaal geen eetlust meer?De huisarts heeft mij weer helemaal van voren af laten beginnen en ik wil het nu goed doen.Wat dacht jij van het volgende? zal ik nu direct met het stukjes afknippen beginnen of eerst even een poosje de volle dosis en dan aan het afbouwen beginnen?
Ben erg benieuwd naar je reactie....Groetjes.

----------


## murdock

Ik gebruik ook pijnpleisters matrifen 25 mg/u maar ik heb een paar vragen,waar kleven jullie deze pleister? Ik op de bovenarm,links en rechts maar ik ondervind de pleister kan loskomen als je het op een behaard deel van de huid kleeft.ook ondervind ik dat de ene pleister meer werk dan de andere,volgens de dokter en apotheeker kan dat niet. Heben jullie daar ervaring mee? En tegen het loskomen wat doen jullie? Zeker in de zomer is dat lastig omdat je meer zweet.

----------


## dotito

Met fentanyl zelf heb ik geen ervaring, maar wel met transtec dat zijn ook pijnpleisters. Ik denk wel dat je die fentanyl pleister ook op je rug mag kleven. Ik doe dat al jaren zo, zo staat dat bij mij in de bijsluiter. Wat ik je wel zou aanraden is voor je een pleister kleeft eerst het behaard gedeelde af te scheren. Wat betreft dat de ene pleister beter werkt als de andere daar heb ik wel mijn bedenkingen bij? Wat wel kan zijn........ is dat de pijn de ene dag dragelijk is, en de andere dag meer pijn hebt, en dat je daardoor ervaart dat je de indruk hebt dat de pleister misschien minder goed werkt? Anders moet je eens een andere pleister proberen? En als de pleister loskomt kan je er eventueel upsite overdoen. Dat is een transparant kleefband je moet dat maar eens vragen aan de apotheek.

----------


## murdock

volgens mijn arts zouden de fentanyl pleisters sterker zijn dan transtec ,wat ik zeg dat de ene pleister meer werkt dan de andere dat kan zijn zoals jij zegt de ene dag meer pijn dan de andere maar ik voel het ook als de ene pleister meer werkt dan de andere,in mijn hoofd. jij kleeft de pleisters op je rug, is dat ook om de 3 dagen een andere jij een andere pleister kleeft? ik heb gelezen op mijn bijsluiter dat je moet wisselen tussen links en recht maar dat er 7 dagen moet tussen voor je terug een pleister op de zelfde plaats mag kleven.

----------


## dotito

Ja dat is ook zo je mag zeker geen pleister er overheen doen je moet een aantal dagen wachten voor de volgende. En ook ik wissel om de 3 dagen.

----------


## Siny Pink

Jolanda hier heb je groot gelijk in men mag nooit fentanyl pleisters knippen. Je hebt namelijk de kans dat alle morfine ineens in je bloedsomloop komt waaraan je wel degelijk aan kunt overlijden.

siny

----------


## kor295

Ik zou dit gaan gebruiken, maar nu dit gelezen te hebben ga ik naar een andere oplossing gaan zoeken. Ik ben zelf niet iemand die graag een doktersbezoek aflegd, ik gebruik merendeels homeopatische producten.

----------


## Cap 10

Fentanyl gebruik en afbouwen.

Ik gebruik nu 2,5 jaar Fentanyl. Gestart met pleisters van 12µg/uur. De pleisters werkten maar 2 ipv 3 dagen.
Kort daarna naar pleisters van 25µg/uur gegaan en bij pijndoorbraak 5ml Oramorph (10mg/5ml).
De Oramorph werkte pas na ongeveer 20 minuten en was ook snel uitgewerkt.
Het nadeel van Oramorph is dat je extra last krijgt van obstipatie.
Na een jaar overgestapt naar Actiq 200 zuigtabletten (is 200µg Fentanyl).
Voordeel is dat het na ongeveer 5 minuten al gaat werken en heb je veel minder last van obstipatie.
Een Actiq zuigtablet is na ongeveer 15 minuten op.
Daarna overgestapt naar Actiq 400 en dat maximaal 2 per dag bij pijndoorbraak.
Tijdens gebruik van bovenstaande veel last van nachtmerries, zweten en onvast gevoel bij lopen.
Af en toe ook last van wat stuiptrekkingen in armen en benen.
Mijn daggebruik was (pleisters 24x25µg/uur=600µg + 2x Actiq 400µg) 1400µg.
Daarnaast 8x500mg Paracetamol en 4x50mg Diclofenac.
Na ruim 2 jaar gestart met afbouwen, omdat de oorzaak van de pijn operatief was verholpen.
Ik gebruik nog steeds de Paracetamol.
Het afbouwen van Diclofenac is relatief eenvoudig gegaan.
Dat van Fentanyl is na lang gebruik (> 2 jaar) een heel ander verhaal.
Er zijn helaas niet veel artsen die je hierbij van goed advies kunnen zijn.
De fabrikanten schrijven steeds halveringsstappen voor, maar dat trek je echt niet als je lang hebt gebruikt.
Ik wil daarom hierbij mijn ervaring met de lezers delen.
Als eerste ben ik de pleisters van 25µg/uur blijven gebruiken en gaan minderen met de Actiq van 400µg naar 200µg.
Tijdens het afbouwen kreeg ik last van het zogenaamde "Cold Turkey" effect.
Dat wil zeggen: stuiptrekkingen in armen, benen en romp als je gaat rusten en verder pijn in je lijf net zoals bij een zware griep, maar dan zonder koorts.
Ik heb nog wel het middel Diazepam gebruikt om de onttrekkingsverschijnselen tegen te gaan, maar die werkten bij mij niet en ook hiervan moet je trouwens weer afkicken.
Pas na ongeveer 1-2 weken stoppen de verschijnselen.
Geef je lichaam nu een paar weken rust.
Neem voor iedere verminderingsstap ongeveer 4-5 weken.
Als je uiteindelijk alleen nog Fentanylpleisters gebruikt, knip daar dan steeds een stukje vanaf dat ongeveer overeenkomt met 3-4µg/uur.
Dat is even uitmeten, maar daar krijg je wel handigheid in.
Wat de bijsluiter ook aangeeft of wat anderen ook zeggen, dat afknippen niet mag/kan, is pure onzin.
Mijn ervaring is dat het wel werkt.
Als je de eerste 3-5 dagen na het minderen 's nachts erg veel last hebt vraag dan aan je arts om Actiq 200µg zuigtabletten en gebruik die dan maximaal 5 minuten om in slaap te komen.
Dit vangt namelijk even de ergste verschijnselen op, maar uiteindelijk moet je er toch doorheen.
De Actiq is overigens wel duur, ongeveer €18 per stuk, dus kan je arts moeilijk doen.
Mijn ervaring is dat hoe verder je komt met afbouwen, zeker na zo'n lange periode van gebruik, hoe moeilijker het wordt.
Ik zit nu, na 5 maanden minderen, op 8µg/uur (+/- 100µg/dag) en heb dus nog een paar maanden te gaan.
Ik hoop dat lezers hier wat aan hebben.
Veel sterkte. Cap 10

----------


## Cap 10

Hier Cap 10 met aanvullende info. De vermelding van stuiptrekkingen in armen en benen zijn niet het gevolg van het gebruik van Fentanyl zo blijkt nu ik Fentanyl niet meer gebruik. Dit zijn verschijnselen van het vele liggen in eenzelfde houding. De laatste stap om van de Fentanyl af te komen heb ik via mijn huisarts en anesthesist gedaan. Die laatste gaf me een afbouwschema over een periode van vier weken met gebruik making van Oxycodon 10mg ter vervanging van de Fentanyl. Dit werkte bij mij erg goed en ben nu van de pleisters af. Het schema bestond uit. Eerste week 2x per dag 10mg Oxycodon, 2e week 1x per dag, 3e week om de dag en 4e week helemaal niets meer. Daarna telefonisch consult met anesthesist.

----------

